# Crimes against metrology



## maker of things (Jul 26, 2017)

Well I made some time to mess with my Hybco T&C grinder.  I have been trying to work out how the relieving fixture works.  There was a .5" range CDI indicator on the machine when I got it that I sent to M.R. Tool repair and when it came back, it was just too pretty to install where I will inevitably get grinding dust and probably drop something on it.  I decided to use one of my old horror fright indicator instead, but the 1" travel made the stem sick out too far and interfere with one of the adjustment knobs.  Nothing a cutoff wheel and tig welder can't fix!  Not pretty but the indicator still works smooth.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2017)

Must have been pretty fast with the tig! I think a lot of the cheaper DIs have a plastic or nylon gear. Nice job.


----------

